# PCGH.de: CoD 5, GTA 4, Left 4 Dead (dt.) - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 02/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: CoD 5, GTA 4, Left 4 Dead (dt.) - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 02/2009


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. Januar 2009)

Hab das Heft schon seit gestern 

Ist wie immer recht gut geworden , nur der Test zum Phenom II war etwas dürftig 
War ja logisch , dass zu Stormverbrauch und Temperatur noch nichts drinstehen durfte , trotzdem schade .


----------



## KingOfKingz (3. Januar 2009)

oO Soviele Bilder, da brauch ich mir das Heft ja garnicht mehr kaufen xD


----------



## PartyMax (3. Januar 2009)

Wieso steht im aktuellen Heft immer so viel über Games drin? Sollte das nicht ein Hardware Magazin sein?
Sorry aber informiert uns doch lieber über n paar wichtige und interessante Programme als über Games und wie man die Optik schöner macht...

Steckt mehr Infos über neue Gehäuse rein, über Netztteile, über Kühler über alles einfach was wichtig sein könnte aber schrumpft die Artikel über Spiele ein wenig ein.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es irgendwie blöd, dass in einem Hardware-Magazin, auch wenn es sich um Gamers-Hardware handelt, in der Extended-Ausgabe dann auch noch Spiele behandelt werden! So etwas gehört meiner Meinung nach in das Schwestermagazin PCGames. In Ausgabe 10/2008 war schon "Spiele voll ausreizen" und in Ausgabe 11/2008 dann ein Spezial über WOW! Hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit Hardware zu tun! Es sollte kein Schwerpunkt einer Extended-Ausgabe eines Hardware-Magazins sein! Vielleicht stehe ich auch alleine mit meiner Meinung da! 

EDIT: Ich stehe also nicht alleine da, wie ich gerade gelesen habe! ^^


----------



## Bregor (3. Januar 2009)

Also bevor der ENB Mod FF CMod ablöst muss noch viel passieren.

An die anderen: Es geht um Spiele Tuning, welches ja auch immer von der Hardware abhängig ist, nicht um Spiele Tests etc.
Gelobt sei der der darin einen Unterscheid erkennt, denn er wird die Wiesheit entdecken.


----------



## AMDSpider (3. Januar 2009)

Nun ich denke, dass Hardware und Spiele sehr eng zusammengehören, denn schliesslich dient Hardware ja eigentlich nur dem Zweck, die Menschen zu unterhalten oder multimediale Programme/Player auszuführen.

Kein Mensch würde Hardware kaufen, wenn es keine Spiele und keine Internetunterhaltung gäbe. 
Wären Computer nur dazu da, irgendwelche mathematischen Simulationen und technische Berechnungen durchzuführen, würde nicht in jedem Haushalt ein PC stehen, sondern es gäbe etwa 5000 in ganz Europa, nur für Firmen mit AutoCAD oder Architekturanwendungen, und das wahrscheinlich zum Preis von 40.000 Euro pro Computer mit der Rechenleistung eines Pentium III.

Hardware würde ohne Spiele und somit auch ohne Massenverbreitung der ganzen Leiterplattentechnik ein nutzloses uninteressantes Nischendasein führen für einige wenige Fans und Freaks, Computerteile würden soviel kosten wie ein Auto, und kaum jemand würde sich für diese Technik interessieren oder sich damit beschäftigen.  
Casemodding, Gaming, LAN-Parties, Internet, vielleicht gäbe es all das jetzt gar nicht, wenn nicht 1975 einige Freaks auf die Idee gekommen wären, Pong zu programmieren.

Spiele sind also nicht ganz so schlecht , und soviel CPU, Mainboard und Lüfterneuerscheinungen kann es pro Woche gar nicht geben, um damit jedes Monat über hundert Seiten Tests zu füllen.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Januar 2009)

Bregor schrieb:


> Gelobt sei der der darin einen Unterscheid erkennt, denn er wird die Wiesheit entdecken.


Scheinbar habe ich Deine "Wiesheit" noch nicht gefunden!
Das beides zusammen hängt ist mir schon bewusst!  Nur finde ich, dass in einem Extended-Teil eines Hardwaremagazins etwas über Hardware geschrieben werden sollte und nicht über Spieletuning.


----------



## Pilzkopf (3. Januar 2009)

Aber der GTX 295 Test ist da auch drinen?


----------



## Mr.Maison (3. Januar 2009)

Pilzkopf schrieb:


> Aber der GTX 295 Test ist da auch drinen?



*Seite 30*!

Dank Abo war das Heft gestern im Postkasten. 



> Nur finde ich, dass in einem Extended-Teil eines Hardwaremagazins etwas über Hardware geschrieben werden sollte und nicht über Spieletuning.



PC*GAMES*Hardware hat im Extended-teil bei L4D 14 Prozessoren und 12 Grafikkarten gebencht...


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (3. Januar 2009)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Hab das Heft schon seit gestern
> 
> Ist wie immer recht gut geworden , nur der Test zum Phenom II war etwas dürftig
> War ja logisch , dass zu Stormverbrauch und Temperatur noch nichts drinstehen durfte , trotzdem schade .


Ich hab das Heft ebenfalls seit gestern und ich finde dass ist ein echt cooles Feature für Abonnenten das auch so beibehalten werden soll!!! 
Der Phenom 2 Test hat mir auch gefallen nur wärs schön wenn ihr mehr Spiele Benches gemacht hättet z.b. Assassins Creed, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, Need for Speed Undercover, Sacred 2 Fallen Angel das hätte einen besseren Überblick gegeben und die Entscheidung Q9550 oder 940 erleichtert. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den AM3 DDR3 Test wann könnte der denn stattfinden???? Bitte nehmt dann auch mehr Spiele mit ins Boot.
Mfg


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (3. Januar 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie blöd, dass in einem Hardware-Magazin, auch wenn es sich um Gamers-Hardware handelt, in der Extended-Ausgabe dann auch noch Spiele behandelt werden! So etwas gehört meiner Meinung nach in das Schwestermagazin PCGames. In Ausgabe 10/2008 war schon "Spiele voll ausreizen" und in Ausgabe 11/2008 dann ein Spezial über WOW! Hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit Hardware zu tun! Es sollte kein Schwerpunkt einer Extended-Ausgabe eines Hardware-Magazins sein! Vielleicht stehe ich auch alleine mit meiner Meinung da!
> 
> EDIT: Ich stehe also nicht alleine da, wie ich gerade gelesen habe! ^^


Da hast du Recht, diese ganzes drecks WOW Specials regen mich als WOW Hasser extrem auf. Das ist Verschandelung des Heftes, und was glaubt ihr wie viele PCGH Leser WOW Opfer sind!!!!!!! nur wenige da stören solche WOW Specials sehr. Und dann nicht nur Extended sondern auch noch die nächste Premium wird mit WOW komplett verschandelt. 
Was ist nur aus PCGH geworden?????????
Da regt es mich um so mehr auf das ich "D'OH!" Premimum Abonnent bin!!!!!
F*** of DAM WOW


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Januar 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> PC*GAMES*Hardware hat im Extended-teil bei L4D 14 Prozessoren und 12 Grafikkarten gebencht...



Aber auf dem Heft wird nicht das Games, sondern Hardware um ein fünffaches größer geschrieben!


----------



## jaytech (3. Januar 2009)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Der Phenom 2 Test hat mir auch gefallen nur wärs schön wenn ihr mehr Spiele Benches gemacht hättet z.b. Assassins Creed, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, Need for Speed Undercover, Sacred 2 Fallen Angel das hätte einen besseren Überblick gegeben und die Entscheidung Q9550 oder 940 erleichtert. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den AM3 DDR3 Test wann könnte der denn stattfinden???? Bitte nehmt dann auch mehr Spiele mit ins Boot.
> Mfg




Also ich finde den Phenom 2 Test recht gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass das AMD Testmuster 9 Tage zu spät gekommen ist (S. 38 "Das war knapp") finde ich den Umfang sehr gut!

Vorallem finde ich die Tabelle rechts oben auf Seite 41 klasse, so kann man besser vergleichen als in den Diagrammen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2009)

PartyMax schrieb:


> Wieso steht im aktuellen Heft immer so viel über Games drin? Sollte das nicht ein Hardware Magazin sein?
> Sorry aber informiert uns doch lieber über n paar wichtige und interessante Programme als über Games und wie man die Optik schöner macht...



Was machst du mit deiner Hardware? Spielen? Ja so ein Zufall.  Unsere Tunings und Tipps zur Optikverbesserung sind recht tiefgreifend und technisch – und damit eng mit Hardware und Leuten, die sich damit auskennen, verbunden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Januar 2009)

Die Ausgabe ist gekauft, allein wegen dem Phenom II Test.
Der Test der GTX295 und die Tuningsachen klingen auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Bregor (3. Januar 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Scheinbar habe ich Deine "Wiesheit" noch nicht gefunden!
> Das beides zusammen hängt ist mir schon bewusst!  Nur finde ich, dass in einem Extended-Teil eines Hardwaremagazins etwas über Hardware geschrieben werden sollte und nicht über Spieletuning.



Sry 4 Fail. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, handelt es sich doch um Hardwaretests unter anderem was die Hardware so zu leisten vermag.


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Januar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist gekauft, allein wegen dem Phenom II Test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Freak (3. Januar 2009)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Hab das Heft schon seit gestern
> 
> Ist wie immer recht gut geworden , nur der Test zum Phenom II war etwas dürftig
> War ja logisch , dass zu Stormverbrauch und Temperatur noch nichts drinstehen durfte , trotzdem schade .




Hab das Heft auch schon seit gestern 
Wie immer Klasse Ausgabe, seeehr ausgiebiger Phenom 2 Test und schöner bericht/test über Windows 7.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Januar 2009)

Für mich reicht die normale DVD-Ausgabe
Die kaufe ich mir wieder bei einem ausgiebigem Shopping mit Kafee trinken und so weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist gekauft, allein wegen dem Phenom II Test.
> Der Test der GTX295 und die Tuningsachen klingen auch sehr interessant.


 
Ich werde die Artikel mal schnell im Supermarkt am Zeitungsstand lesen.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde die Artikel mal schnell im Supermarkt am Zeitungsstand lesen.



So was schadet uns ALLE, nicht nur die PCGH Redaktion... wenn du es machst, OK, gebe aber deine dumme Ideen nicht weiter, obwohl du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt noch ein paar leute die denken, es ist besser den Heft fairerweise zu kaufen.

Daumen runter für dich!!!


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde die Artikel mal schnell im Supermarkt am Zeitungsstand lesen.



Ich hätte gar keinen Bock im Supermarkt, im stehen die PCGH durchzulesen. Dann doch lieber zu Hause mit 'nem Kaffee gemütlich machen. Na ja, jeder wie er kann und/oder mag!


----------



## Lichterflug (5. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde die Artikel mal schnell im Supermarkt am Zeitungsstand lesen.


 
Wozu noch in den Supermarkt latschen wenns alle Infos schon im Netz gibt?
Hatte 2 Jahre Abo, bis mein Bruder nix mehr dazugeben wollte


----------

